# Information about Camy watch appreciated



## Laurence (Mar 12, 2018)

Good evening,

I am new here. I am seeking information about my father's watch.

Camy 25 jewels incabloc superautomatic red date tessuflex plaque or G stretch strap 17mm ends

It has some scratches at the base of the glass but is otherwise in good condition.

Any information about age and current value appreciated.

Laurence


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

We can't do valuation or appraisal for practical and legal reasons, but if you can post a few pics (Postimage.org is an easy way to upload and then paste image links here) we may be able to help.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear Laurence, although we cannot give valuations on the Watch Forum, I can direct you to a write-up I posted about Camy watches some time ago. You will find this on the following:

The topic was entitled, "Camy," and it was posted on 13 December 2016 in the Members Owners Clubs section of the Forum by "staffie." If you use the search facility on the Forum you will find the thread and my write-up on the Camy brand.


----------



## Laurence (Mar 12, 2018)

@Chromejob Many thanks, very useful.

@Chromejob Noted re valuations, thank you. Here are links to a couple of pics.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yours doesn't look too different than what @FarmerPalmer posted last year in the thread by @staffie that Honour mentioned.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/107445-camy/&do=embed&comment=1175899&embedComment=1175899&embedDo=findComment










I thought "77 jewels" was a typo until I saw @animalone's post

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/111314-greatest-number-of-jewelsor-least/&do=embed&comment=1170887&embedComment=1170887&embedDo=findComment


----------

